

Israeli researchers develop revolutionary alternative fuel process - AharonH
http://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-researchers-develop-revolutionary-alternative-fuel-process/

======
_mulder_
It is very energy intensive to get Hydrogen into a usable form, especially
when not just deriving from existing Hydrocarbons. [1] They do at least
acknowledge this in the article.

If they manage to crack that problem, there will be a lot more promising
technologies than combing Hydrogen and CO2 to make a Petroleum-replacement-
fuel.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_production](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_production)

~~~
AharonH
Do you think they attacked the wrong problem?

~~~
noonespecial
It's a perfect example of getting caught up in the implications of the
solution of a hard problem before you've got it solved. Why if we only had
access to limitless cheap hydrogen we could...

There's _endless_ neat energy things we could do with limitless cheap hydrogen
once we have it. This one isn't even that interesting, just academic pipe-
dreaming.

------
phr4ts
I keep dreaming of the day where I'll travel with a keg of water in my trunk.

------
eip
RIP Stan Meyer

